# 6.0 diesel exhaust question.



## spoonman1960 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 2007 F-250 4 X 4 with the 6.0 diesel. Has anyone replaced their stock muffler with a Flow master muffler or something like that. I had a 2000 F-250 with a V-10 that i put a Flow master on and it gained 2 mpg. Just wondering if its worth the money to do this. I have 70 k miles on the truck with no problems. Thanks for your input.:texasflag


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, there are plenty that have done it...just remember you should open up the intake also with a better flowing filter. You can use the Walker Big Truck muffler, the Magnaflow muffler, etc. There are many options, it just depends on if you want to go economical, quiet, etc.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

The stock air filter on 6.0's flows more than you need. No need for a new intake. I had both my cat and muffler taken out. It is louder and sounds like a jet near the tailpipe but did gain a mpg or so. It sounds the same to me at speed until you get on the skinny pedal.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

^ What he said ^


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a little something different than most. I added a flow pro muffler then took my cat off. it sounds good when you want it to but it not as loud as with both taken off.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't think all mufflers are the same for these diesels...3.5" in and 3.5" out with some baffels on the sides in the middle. That is exactly what the Walker BTM is and the Magnaflow also. I have the Walker on three different trucks and sounds the same on two but the third is dumped right behind the cab and is louder than straight pipe when you put it on the wood with 4:88 gears...there is only 4' of exhaust pipe. The Magnaflow on the wifes Excursion sounds completely stock even when you get on the go pedal as a driver...but if you are a by stander or running the truck exhaust against a nearby fence or concrete barrier, you can here the exhaust. The baffeling in the Magnaflow makes a big difference in the sound even though you can look straight through both mufflers...crazy thing about it is the Magnaflow muffler is actually half the length of the Walker so you would think it would be louder. I did alot of research on this when the wife said she did not want a loud exhaust and the sound frequency waves in conjunction to the distance where the muffler is located from the turbo is what makes the exhaust quiet or loud.


----------



## blackwaterstroker (May 29, 2009)

Yup the stock 6.0 air filter can support up to 500hp. Many guys dont get near that with our trucks. I have a strait pipe on my 6.0 it didn't add any seat of my pants performance. But it sounds mean as H311. If you want improved mileage, YOu should go with the SCT Xcal 3 with custom writen tunes. Their are several places you can get them at ranging from 400-600 bucks. Add HP/TQ and fuel mileage.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont mean to jack your thread but what do yall think about a 4" mangnaflow on a 5.9 dodge stocker with a cat delete and 5" round tip?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

blackwaterstroker said:


> Yup the stock 6.0 air filter can support up to 500hp. Many guys dont get near that with our trucks. I have a strait pipe on my 6.0 it didn't add any seat of my pants performance. But it sounds mean as H311. If you want improved mileage, You should go with the SCT Xcal 3 with custom writen tunes. Their are several places you can get them at ranging from 400-600 bucks. Add HP/TQ and fuel mileage.


X2 ^^ Innovative diesel has some awesome tunes for the 6.0. And if you are going to buy any exhaust go ahead and get a full turbo back system and get rid of your cat, and a muffler is all up too you for sound wise since it's a straight through design you won't lose any power or mileage.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

txrowdy said:


> I dont mean to jack your thread but what do yall think about a 4" mangnaflow on a 5.9 dodge stocker with a cat delete and 5" round tip?


Magnaflow makes a really good exhaust, I had a 4" turbo back on my last 6.0 and it had a great fit and finish. If I were you I would make sure and get a muffler though, since a straight piped 5.9 gets kinda annoying on the highway, cat delete all the way though thats a huge restriction.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

txrowdy said:


> I dont mean to jack your thread but what do yall think about a 4" mangnaflow on a 5.9 dodge stocker with a cat delete and 5" round tip?


I have a full 4" Magnaflow exhaust on my 04 and I wouldn't replace it with anything else.

Nice throaty sound, but not too loud and no drone.


----------



## fox1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Transmission Splitter question*

Does any one know any thing about putting a splitter on a standard Transmission ? Good idea, bad idea any opinions on this would be appreciated .

2007
Dodge 3500


----------



## scottm0821 (Jan 4, 2010)

i have my 6.0 straight piped and i love it. and i could tell a different in power and less turbo lag. not much with MPG though. only thing is to keep in mind, now that is 2010 diesels have to start smogging now. no cat or muffler and you fail. right now im running a 190hp tune on my truck and almost everytime i give it gas it smokes. and i have a egr delete. im going to have to pay for my inspection now. but just a FYI any mods to the egr system or cat and muffler and you fail.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

scottm0821 said:


> i have my 6.0 straight piped and i love it. and i could tell a different in power and less turbo lag. not much with MPG though. only thing is to keep in mind, now that is 2010 diesels have to start smogging now. no cat or muffler and you fail. right now im running a 190hp tune on my truck and almost everytime i give it gas it smokes. and i have a egr delete. im going to have to pay for my inspection now. but just a FYI any mods to the egr system or cat and muffler and you fail.


when did this go into effect? if so im screwed.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Devans87 said:


> when did this go into effect? if so im screwed.


It is only for the smog trucks, 2008 and up...or the California trucks with smog equipment.


----------



## scottm0821 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok sorry, it is california, i mis understood it. but ethier way straight pipping is illegal. In san marcos area DPS is giving improper equip. tickets for loud diesels even though the turbo is considered a muffler on a diesel. and i read somewhere that someone went to court over this and they made him do a smog test. trying to find where i read this. anyways any altering of the emision parts on any vehicle( ex. muffler, cat, EGR valve or cooler, etc.) is "suppost to fail"


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

scottm0821 said:


> ok sorry, it is california, i mis understood it. but ethier way straight pipping is illegal. In san marcos area DPS is giving improper equip. tickets for loud diesels even though the turbo is considered a muffler on a diesel. and i read somewhere that someone went to court over this and they made him do a smog test. trying to find where i read this. anyways any altering of the emision parts on any vehicle( ex. muffler, cat, EGR valve or cooler, etc.) is "suppost to fail"


It is some dick dps targeting diesel trucks and especially trucks with Truck Source Diesel stickers for some reason....tsd took him to court and made a fool out of him supposedly. He has no idea about emission requirements or any regulations and is writing BS tickets. There's a whole thread about him on powerstrokenation.com. Some early model 7.3's didn't even come with Cats and he is writing violations for people not having them when they didn't come with one from factory. And trying to write tickets for stacks when they are completely legal and stupid stuff like that.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Just an FYI, the Texas law was changed. The turbo on a diesel truck is no longer considered a muffler.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

gitchesum said:


> Just an FYI, the Texas law was changed. The turbo on a diesel truck is no longer considered a muffler.


I have heard that too by a bunch of people but haven't actually seen it written yet ....You happen to have a link to the law possibly? Because the definition of a muffler would include the turbine wheel of the turbo as a baffle.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*stright pipe?*



Devans87 said:


> The stock air filter on 6.0's flows more than you need. No need for a new intake. I had both my cat and muffler taken out. It is louder and sounds like a jet near the tailpipe but did gain a mpg or so. It sounds the same to me at speed until you get on the skinny pedal.


what did you put in place of what you took out, I'm wanting to do the same thing, I heard my outfitter's deer hunting and it sound's awesome with a stright pipe:ac550:


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just get some 3.5" exhaust pipe from a muffler shop and weld it in place...or you can buy cat delete pipes, and muffler deletes through vendors like MBRP, or magnaflow and places like that.


----------



## C-Mac369 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is from another board....

Had a buddy come by today to finally pick his DPF up after it had been sitting for two months outside. He had a terrible look on his face, and told me something I hope I would never happen here. He said his friend called him this morning ****** off. He has an 08 with a full delete also and got pulled over by the DOT and popped for the mythical $10k fine!!! He said on the ride with the DOT because they flagged his truck, that they are going after it heavy in the new year. Guys this was a rural county in Ga not a metro Atlanta area county. Im a little nervous. He said he was pulling his landscaping trailer, and it puffed at the red light two DOT cars pulled in behind him and when he went to pull a grade, as soon as it puffed they pulled him over. Said they got a mirror on a stick and looked under the truck. Anyone else hear or have this happening in their area?

And after some debate a later response......

Since the emissions control stuff is FEDERALLY MANDATED... I don't have a whole lot of sympathy for this "Oh my god, I can't believe I got a fine!" stuff. Can you really be that surprised? You took a *federal* emissions control device off your vehicle, you are playing the odds about getting caught.

If all you guys are SOOOOO worried about getting caught, why not just punch the innards of your DPF and cat out and call 'er a day? DPF and cat in my area is about $6k, so if the fine is 10k, you're savin' 4 grand if you ever need an emissions test or get pinched on a roadside

Then these two to bring it home to us....

#1..I would like to see the ticket. 
Also, thank God for now that I live in Texas. No diesel inspection as of yet, hope they keep it that way.

#2..Emissions being removed has nothing to do with the state. Federally mandated equipment is enforced in all 50 states....thats why its *federal*. State DOT's can choose to handle things differently if they want, but the laws are set in place by the EPA. Same goes for the fine recieved. The $10,000 fine is nationwide, not just a GA deal

And a link for refrence to whole convo...http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-4l-performance-parts-discussion/129090-uh-oh.html

They turbo back exhaust and cat delet/straight pipe (no muffler) is illegal no matter how you look at it. Just depends on how your area feels about it i guess. I have a 4" turbo back with no cat so i am in no way against it, just puttin this out there. The reason it is illegal but distributers can sell it is because when you get you box of exhaust it says *FOR OFF ROAD USE ONLY*


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

put an aftermarket intake if you want to hear it a little more i have the k&n and it sounds better i dont think it changed performance at all though


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

C-Mac369 said:


> This is from another board....
> 
> Had a buddy come by today to finally pick his DPF up after it had been sitting for two months outside. He had a terrible look on his face, and told me something I hope I would never happen here. He said his friend called him this morning ****** off. He has an 08 with a full delete also and got pulled over by the DOT and popped for the mythical $10k fine!!! He said on the ride with the DOT because they flagged his truck, that they are going after it heavy in the new year. Guys this was a rural county in Ga not a metro Atlanta area county. Im a little nervous. He said he was pulling his landscaping trailer, and it puffed at the red light two DOT cars pulled in behind him and when he went to pull a grade, as soon as it puffed they pulled him over. Said they got a mirror on a stick and looked under the truck. Anyone else hear or have this happening in their area?
> 
> ...


That's from powerstroke.org and a couple threads like that have popped up, but no one has had any proof of getting fined yet. A couple people have been given tickets for no muffler on straight piped 08's but only got fix it tickets. And the fine is $2,500 I'm pretty sure not $10,000, but for company's that were to make a product that is made to delete emission equipment and to be for on road purposes, it is a $25,000 fine per unit sold!! I would hate to be that company!!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

capt.wronghand said:


> what did you put in place of what you took out, I'm wanting to do the same thing, I heard my outfitter's deer hunting and it sound's awesome with a stright pipe:ac550:


They welded in a piece of 3.5" pipe in place. Take your truck to any muffler shop and tell them what you want, they do it all the time.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

A aftermarket exhaust is going to lower your egts 100-150 degrees depending on how big u go. U might feel a little less Turbo lag but it wont be much. Intake is fine untilled u start throwing big horse power at them. If u do start running tunes on it don't run very big ones unless u stud the 6.0. There notorious for blowing head gaskets when tunned up.


----------

